
Show HN: Rompli – Simple Docker Hosting - khamoud
Hi everyone!  I built a hosting platform called https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rompli.com.  It can host any docker container that listens on HTTP.  The web app is built entirely in meteor and therefore has first class support for meteor applications (sticky sessions, websockets, ssl).<p><i></i>How much does it cost?<i></i>
It is currently in beta which means two things.  1. It&#x27;s free.  2. You may only have up to five (5) containers.<p><i></i>What do I get for one container?<i></i>
One container is 512MB memory with 0.5 ECU compute.  You also get single click coordinated rolling updates, and single click scaling.<p><i></i>How do I deploy my meteor app with Rompli?<i></i>
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@isohaze&#x2F;how-to-deploy-a-meteor-js-application-on-rompli-com-48c775cae8c0#.izzu3693p<p><i></i>How do I use a custom domain name?<i></i>
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@isohaze&#x2F;how-to-use-your-own-domain-on-rompli-89f8c6c91d96#.kwvbzbodi<p><i></i>Is there a FAQ?<i></i>
Yes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rompli.com&#x2F;faq<p><i></i>What is the tech stack?<i></i>
The webapp is written entirely in meteor@1.3.4.  The container orchestration is implemented with [Docker Swarm](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.docker.com&#x2F;swarm&#x2F;).  Nginx is used for loadbalancing and I have an Elastic Load Balancer in front of the nginx servers.<p><i></i>Why is it named Rompli?<i></i>
It got the name because docker containers work really well in groups and a group of otters is called a romp. Also the underlying technology is using [The Raft Consensus Algorithm](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;raft.github.io&#x2F;) and a large group of otters is also known as a raft.<p>I hope you try it out and give me feedback!<p>Thanks,
Kris
======
kim0
Now that docker makes starting a cluster quite easy. Why do developers get
excited by such a service? I'm trying to understand what they're looking for
and how to service them better

------
anonfunction
Never got a confirmation email so I couldn't try it out. There is no re-send
functionality.

If this was coupled with a docker build service I would use it for sure.

------
mjhea0
clickable > [https://www.rompli.com/](https://www.rompli.com/)

------
sheraz
Link?

~~~
khamoud
Hi, really sorry about that. It should be fixed now.

